# Culinary Arts Management NBCC Moncton



## boyardee1971 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, I waited until I finished the first week of my course at NBCC Moncton and even though I wasn't sure what to expect, I am very enthusiastic about this course.

I have had the pleasure of meeting and learning from 2 of the nicest and sincerely genuine Chefs (instructors). Most of the new friends I have made in our class of about 28 are as excited as I am for the coming 2 years.

So far, just getting our feet wet but I am expecting Great things. We have had a chance to meet some of the second year students and they are very helpful and seem to really enjoy their course. 

The second year students prepare and cook the meals for the whole campus and I am telling you that this is some of the best food I have ever eaten in my life! (And the healthiest too!!)

It has been exciting meeting new people with the same interests and different backgrounds. 

The helpfulness and expertise of the Great Chefs we have been learning from so far is beyond anything I could have hoped for.

We have learned so much already and it doesn't even feel like we are learning. It seems so fluent, the knowledge and experience that has been related to us from their backgrounds is more than I could have imagined. The course material is presented in such a way that it just "hits" you and I know this is what I have been waiting for all my life. I am so happy to be able to be lucky enough to have a second chance at life and I am so thankful for the patience and dedication shown by the staff at this college.

We will be going on work practicuum every Friday until December and I believe from May to June next year. 

Also we are going to Toronto next year to a week long Food Industry convention ( I hope I got that right).

In closing I am glad to be on this Great forum, been hovering until I actually had something to talk about and am so so happy to finally start my path on a new career in this Amazing field of study

All the best to you all and I hope all your hard work gets appreciated.


----------



## Felipe Lopes (Nov 19, 2018)

boyardee1971 said:


> Hello everyone, I waited until I finished the first week of my course at NBCC Moncton and even though I wasn't sure what to expect, I am very enthusiastic about this course.
> 
> I have had the pleasure of meeting and learning from 2 of the nicest and sincerely genuine Chefs (instructors). Most of the new friends I have made in our class of about 28 are as excited as I am for the coming 2 years.
> 
> ...


Hey friend, I found your post when I was searching about the Culinary Course of NBCC. 
I imagine that you finished the course, right? You can tell me please more about your impression and your opinion about the course?

Thank you.
Felipe


----------

